# Took a gamble, 1989 schwinn sting



## spomalley86 (Jul 15, 2021)

Not the early "sting" that I have happened to see a few times before. I saw this baby on Facebook, thought to myself, for 20 bucks I better buy it. After I picked it up and did some very light research,  it looks original!  Not a bad score. Even has the original pad! Pedals I'm not sure about.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 20, 2021)

You stole it for $20! I’ll give ya $25 haha


----------

